# (CM7) Google Music 3.0 Stops Playing Randomly



## Viper Daimao (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone else have a problem with google music (the one that streams from your google music account) stopping playback randomly. I'll just be listening to a song and it will start mid song and I'll have to go back into the program and press play and it works again.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't had that problem with Google Music, but instead with YouTube. I'll be watching a video and all of a sudden it starts buffering like it loses its data connection.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Viper Daimao said:


> Anyone else have a problem with google music (the one that streams from your google music account) stopping playback randomly. I'll just be listening to a song and it will start mid song and I'll have to go back into the program and press play and it works again.


Maybe it's buffering?


----------



## Viper Daimao (Sep 14, 2011)

g00s3y said:


> Maybe it's buffering?


possibly, I've had it happen with youtube and amazon mp3 streaming as well. I'm on 4G though and this hadn't happened before I went to CM7. I guess it could always be the new radios too.


----------



## Psylink (Aug 16, 2011)

I have had the same issue with Google Music, was playing mp3s from sdcard. I am used to hitting dead spots while driving and having a song stop playing when I know it is streaming from the cloud, this is definitly not a stop from streaming but acts the same. I have to tap the play button from the lock screen to restart the song. I've also noticed that sometimes pressing volume up/down has a major delay in skipping to the next/previous track as well.


----------



## Viper Daimao (Sep 14, 2011)

At first I thought it was streaming related but I set it to only play music I have available offline and it stopped again.

An interesting note is that I also listen to podcasts on Google Listen in the morning. I've never had that stop, but when google music will stop and hit play on the lock screen, my podcast plays and not my music player. If I use the lockscreen controls to pause the music it will start back with the same source, but when google music stops by itself the lockscreen controls will start google listen.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just streamed an entire album from Google Music with 4.0 on CM7 and it played through flawlessly.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Viper Daimao said:


> Anyone else have a problem with google music (the one that streams from your google music account) stopping playback randomly. I'll just be listening to a song and it will start mid song and I'll have to go back into the program and press play and it works again.


I just recently started having problems with Google music, too.

I use it for when I'm out riding my bike and during playback, some songs will play mid-way and then all of a sudden, the playlist jumps to another song.

I've also had problems with some songs having some sort of distortion, like when you play a cd and it's scratched.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Give Google Music 4.0 a shot. It's working for me as I stated previously.


----------



## Eli (Aug 22, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Give Google Music 4.0 a shot. It's working for me as I stated previously.


Thanks for the suggestion, ill try it.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

elir41 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, ill try it.


No problem hopefully it works.


----------



## Viper Daimao (Sep 14, 2011)

trying it too from here:
http://www.droid-life.com/2011/10/07/download-google-music-4-0-1-pulled-from-ice-cream-sandwich/


----------



## Viper Daimao (Sep 14, 2011)

nope, just had it stop playing on me again. song was downloaded already too. When i hit the play button on the lock screen in CM7, it plays google listen instead, which I haven't started up since 6pm yesterday.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Viper Daimao said:


> nope, just had it stop playing on me again. song was downloaded already too. When i hit the play button on the lock screen in CM7, it plays google listen instead, which I haven't started up since 6pm yesterday.


That's weird. Not sure why mine hasn't had any issues and yours is having this issue.


----------

